# Game Thread: Wednesday Dec. 21 vs Clippers



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (14-8) - Los Angeles Clippers (15-8)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Sarunas Jaskevicius | Stephen Jackson | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Jeff Foster | Danny Granger | Anthony Johnson











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

*Key Reserves:*























Chris Wilcox | Daniel Ewing | Shaun Livingston

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 8-3
Road: 6-5
Overall: 11-7

Los Angeles Clippers
Home: 10-2
Road: 5-6
Overall: 13-6*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 29 ppg in last two games








- 24 ppg in last two games

*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Wrist 

Clippers- 








- ? 


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Elton Brand vs Jermaine O'Neal

Pacers 99
Clippers 92


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Why Foster still doens't start ??

Edit: Pacers win 92-86


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Why Foster still doens't start ??
> 
> Edit: Pacers win 92-86



Maybe because Croshere is playing great lately, and Foster will bring that energy we need from our bench....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Maybe because Croshere is playing great lately, and Foster will bring that energy we need from our bench....
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Agreed on both... and Foster is still not 100% in shape for heavy minutes with his style of play... Austin will be a good scoring option for the 2nd unit eventually... but Jeff needs more rest than normal still...

96-88 Pacers win...

Can't wait to see how JO does on Brand... So far statistically, Elton appears to have passed both Dirk and Jermaine... so we'll get to see if he is really better or not... JO better take it to him!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Why Foster still doens't start ??
> 
> Edit: Pacers win 92-86


If he had a good game last time, I would've put him on there. Croshere's been pretty good lately, and until Foster has a monster game off the bench, I don't see him starting.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 100
laclips 92


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

P's 103... Clips 90......

D.G. pt. II.......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 97

Clippers 94


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

So Stephen's injury isn't nagging him then?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> So Stephen's injury isn't nagging him then?


I didn't even know he had an injury. I've been too sick the past few games to really pay attention.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Is Bender still technically on the Roster?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I didn't even know he had an injury. I've been too sick the past few games to really pay attention.


He hurt his thumb in the NY game... haven't heard anything about it since...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

rock747 said:


> Is Bender still technically on the Roster?


Yes... on the inactive list


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers Game Thread :cheers: 

Bet On The Game Here


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Cassell and Mobley will be running circles in the backcourt....... it'll be interesting to see how Tinsley and Sarunas match up to them. It's not gonna be easy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 94
Clippers 91


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Best of luck to you guys, i think it will be a close one but if maggette plays we will prevail. I think it will be 108-104 in OT.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

16-10 Pacers...

4.01 left in the 1st...

Good start so far....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Livingston with a J...

J.O. nice dunk...

Tinsley with a layup is fouled and 1!!!....
misses ft..

Brand is fouled by Foster...
made 2 FT's...(8 pts)

Jones missed 3...

Granger with a nice J...

Mobley jumper...

Foster with the monster dunk!!!

Jones misses 3 to end the 1st...

Pacers winning 24-18...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

wow, what a pass by Tinsley to Granger.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

ugly ugly turnovers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grAnger!! what a big shot

kids so far 14 points 7-9 shooting and 7 rebs :banana:


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Indystarza said:


> grAnger!! what a big shot
> 
> kids so far 14 points 7-9 shooting and 7 rebs :banana:



Lets hope he can keep this level of play up 

Jackson is really picking up his game which is making me very happy


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

OMG that three was by... Eddie Gill?? wtf??? lmfao


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Jones2011 said:


> OMG that three was by... Eddie Gill?? wtf??? lmfao


my thought exactly 

pacers win 97-75

jackson our leading scorer 24 p, off hot shooting 8-12 fg, including 3-4 from downtown, along with 8rebs
tinsley 17 p off 8-13 shooting, 6 rebs, 8 ast, but 8 TO :O we had in total 23 tos this game

but our biggest man out there was danny granger!! career-high 16 points 8-11 shooting, 3 stl 2 blocks

my dear precious rookies granger and saras are the best set of pacer-rookies in years.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Granger is amazing, Artest who?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 97-75 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 19
Pacersthebest- 16
jermaine7fan- 14
Indystarza- 20
Pacerholic- 21
rock747- 19
Larry Legend- 19

Winner- jermaine7fan


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Granger is amazing. I take back whatever i ever have said about this kid !! 

Tinsley played well too. How did Sarunas play? I saw 6pts but how'd be do beyond the boxscore?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Granger is amazing. I take back whatever i ever have said about this kid !!


See what happens when he gets a chance?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> See what happens when he gets a chance?


His confidence is growing by the minute!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's some pictures courtesy of ESPN.com









S-Jax going up for a nice Dunk









Tinsley going up strong for a layup









Pic of the night: Granger throwing it down!


----------

